
Interactive Beginner's Guide to ROP - bordplate
https://bordplate.no/blog/en/post/interactive-rop-tutorial/index.html
======
seaurchin
Really cool! If you enjoy this sort of thing then I'd recommend looking at
[https://microcorruption.com](https://microcorruption.com).

~~~
Avery3R
For a more classic x86(-64) wargame,
[https://io.netgarage.org/](https://io.netgarage.org/)

------
badrabbit
This excellent,can't have enough articles like this. Reminds me of all the
corelan.be articles that cover similar topics.

~~~
bordplate
Thanks. Most of my time with this was spent making the emulator, and making it
easy to embed. With what I have now I’m planning to cover more advanced topics
in the same style as this.

This is an invaluable way for me to really learn these things as well.

~~~
xelxebar
Just want to express my thanks as well. The final little challenge was my
first successful foray into crafting a ROP payload. I found it thoroughly
enjoyable and look forward to more of your stuff in the future!

~~~
bordplate
Awesome, I love to hear that!

------
sitzkrieg
The step emulator is really nice and presented well!

